# Audi TT 225 APR Tunes and Numbers



## Beowulf-X (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello Everyone!

I was wondering if anybody has any information or numbers for the APR tunes for the 225 Engine (AMU)

My car came APR tuned, and I'm trying to figure out what tune I have.

I'm assuming it has a Stage 2 tune at this point.

Max PSI reaches 25. But usually it's right around 20-23psi

I have tried to find APR's old tune numbers for the 225, but have had no luck.

Does anybody know the Stage 1, 2, or 3 (And possible + variants?) numbers for their tunes? Just trying to figure out what files I have for the tune, and APR has no idea. Unless I send them the ECU and give them $150.

Thanks!


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*Here’s a link*

There is no Stage 3 for the 225. A few were sold years ago but there were many problems. 
My stage 1 has been solid for 15 years though.

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_tt.html


----------



## Beowulf-X (Jan 3, 2003)

Fair enough, Wasn't sure on the info in regards to Stage 3. Pretty sure I have Stage 1 and 2 on the ECU in my car. Just looking for more numbers. Since APR doesn't list much on their page, and anything in regards to tunes over Stage 1 are gone. Kinda surprised they don't list boost pressure or any other information. Or at least have historical tune information.

Does anybody know at least the quoted power from the Stage 1+ or Stage 2 tune?

Thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_tt.html :thumbup:

Do you have any other mods?


----------



## Beowulf-X (Jan 3, 2003)

I have seen the Stage 1 numbers (besides PSI ratings for the turbo, since APR doesn't list that)

I'm looking for numbers over Stage 1, since APR no longer lists those on its website.

Car has Turbo back exhaust, and a Forge Blowoff/Diverter Valve. And a few other things here and there that have been done.

Mostly all I have done is maintenance that doesn't appear to have been done in a while.

Thanks,


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

I have the same 225 APR AMU. Are you able to switch with programs? Most AMU only have 1 program so you’re probably running 93oct at stage 2. Your ~20psi is likely coming from the race N75 because old school stage 2 holds strong at ~18 psi. You may have a drop in filter if you don’t have a short ram or velocity stack intake. You could also have silicone hoses upgraded here and there. When I upgraded my turbo inlet hose to the full 3” the massive airflow gave me 1psi of boost. It became a lot more responsive and you can even hear the whistle a lot more. People claim ~20hp from this upgrade. Check and see what you’ve got. Post pictures of your engine bay. Unitronic holds at 20+ psi. Are you positive you have APR?


----------

